# REWIRE A 1985 BUICK REGAL



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

OK SO I BOUGHT A 1985 BUICK REGAL AND NOTICE THAT THE AFTER MARKET RADIO WAS INSTALL INCORRECTLY...THERE IS A HIGH PITCH NOISE THAT COMES OUT THE SPEAKER.. AFTER TAKING THE RADIO OUT I NOTICED THAT THEY DIDNT USE ANY AFTER MARKET WIRE KIT AND RAN THE POWER WIRE STRAIGHT TO THE FUSE BOX. LOOKS HORRIBLE AND SOUNDS LIKE CRAP...NEED HELP WERE DO I REROUTE THAT POWER WIRE TO TO STOP THAT NASTY SOUND COMING FROM SPEAKER NOT TO MENTION THE PIONEER SPEAKERS THAT ARE INSTALLED SOUND VERY LOW AND LIKE CRAP....IS IT SOMETHING I CAN DO OR DO I NEED TO TAKE IT TO SHOP TO HAVE THEN FIX IT....


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

go here: http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/358.html and print this out or write it down. Go out to your car and check where the radio is located to see if these wires are there. If they are it's a matter of just wiring your head-unit to the correct wires. Let us know what color wires are still there first off.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Did they cut off the factory wiring harness? If not you could still always buy an aftermarket wiring harness to connect to that as well. Would just have to take some time to heat shrink...or worse case scenario electrical tape up all the old connections so nothing was touching.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn server!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

the noise isnt from usin fuse box..


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

79 cutty said:


> Did they cut off the factory wiring harness? If not you could still always buy an aftermarket wiring harness to connect to that as well. Would just have to take some time to heat shrink...or worse case scenario electrical tape up all the old connections so nothing was touching.


 OK TODAY WHEN I GET HOME I GOING TO PULL THE RADIO OUT AGAIN TO RELOOK AT WHATS THERE...I ALMOST WANNA SAY THEY DID CUT THE FACTORY HARNESS OUT..DAMN IDIOTS...LOL



DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> the noise isnt from usin fuse box..


 OK SO WHERE COULD THE NOISE BE COMING FROM...EVERY TIME I ACCELERATE THE NOISE GETS LOUDER...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

stonedraiders1213 said:


> OK SO WHERE COULD THE NOISE BE COMING FROM...EVERY TIME I ACCELERATE THE NOISE GETS LOUDER...


Good chance you are having issues with your ground. Re ground the head unit and it should clean it up. Also are you running an amp off the head unit? Could be bad RCA's. Or on the off chance if you are running a Pioneer head unit they are known to have some issues with their RCA outputs. But take it one step at a time...check your ground, and then your RCA's. 

As for your speakers sounding low and like crap.....I am going to guess there is no aftermarket amp, and they just hooked aftermarket speakers up to your deck...in that case they are going to sound like crap because decks only put out about 15-20 watts to each speaker if you are lucky. Get them on an amp and they will sound better (if not already blown.)


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

79 cutty said:


> Good chance you are having issues with your ground. Re ground the head unit and it should clean it up. Also are you running an amp off the head unit? Could be bad RCA's. *Or on the off chance if you are running a Pioneer head unit they are known to have some issues with their RCA outputs*. But take it one step at a time...check your ground, and then your RCA's.
> 
> As for your speakers sounding low and like crap.....I am going to guess there is no aftermarket amp, and they just hooked aftermarket speakers up to your deck...in that case they are going to sound like crap because decks only put out about 15-20 watts to each speaker if you are lucky. Get them on an amp and they will sound better (if not already blown.)



:werd: ....and if it does happen to be a pioneer with bad rcas you can fix it by grounding the rcas to the back of the head unit


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a bad ground if your gettin engine noise . Or check that one of the speakers isn't shorting out or ground


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

It could also be that the speakers sound low cuz they're wires backwards


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

blackberry913 said:


> It's a bad ground if your gettin engine noise . Or check that one of the speakers isn't shorting out or ground


Ya typically engine noise is from bad ground or rca's being ran on the same side of the car as the power wire....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*old ass topic....*


----------

